
Trying to be too (io)nice created a “killer” directory - compiler-guy
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/02/07/kdir/
======
HocusLocus
Watchdog timer on high priority process waits, triggering a temporary Monte-
Carlo reshuffle of all process priorities... which will likely clear the
deadlock 'eventually' without 'knowing' how it resolved the problem?

Then a running count of 'necessary Monte-Carlo reshuffles' within x time is a
flag to research the cause and find a solution, while maintaining a running
system?

------
downerending
Does anyone know if the 'cmdline' hang she mentions ever got fixed? We still
see this occasionally.

